# Forceful 1925



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi All,
The Qld Maritime Museum is asking for help to get donations for the next slipping of the Forceful so they have set up a Forceful page on the fundraising website "Pozible". If any of you could help or at least spread the word it would be much appreciated.
The following is from the Chairman of the Fund Raising Committee.

_"The Fundraising committee has just launched a Funding campaign for the slipping of Forceful next year. She will be 90 next year. Wouldn’t it be great to celebrate her reaching 100? This campaign puts us on the road to achieve that. The cost of the slipping is beyond what the museum can afford and we want to continue to give her the care she deserves. Without good care, we could lose her. She has played a major role not only in Brisbane and Queensland but in the NT during WW II in Darwin. We will be posting regular updates on our Face Book page and our website, so log on and keep up with the progress of this campaign. 

So we are asking you to do 2 things. One, donate what you can, and pass this email on to your friends, because remember that many Brisbanites, Queenslanders and Australians are connected to her from her trips up and down the river and their visits to the museum. One member has already pledged $300, so let’s keep it going. We have been told that the first few days of the campaign set us up for success.

We are using a site called Pozible. 

Here is the link http://pozible.com/forceful89.

Make sure you check out the film production, either on Pozible or on youtube titled Forceful 2.

How does it work? 
We set a target, ours is $27,000 this will get her up and back down the river and on the slips. The remainder of the funds required are being raised through other sources. You go on line and make a pledge whatever you can. When we reach our target, your funds are transferred to the museum. It only takes an average of 2700 donations giving $10 to reach this target. There are rewards depending on the level of Donations. Any funds over our target come to the museum and we can get additional work done the better prepare her for the future.

What if we don’t reach the target, your pledge isn’t activated."_


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

A few years ago, I did a trip as a stoker on Forceful out to Moreton Bay - I'll donate 10 bucks but I won't shovel coal again, half killed me!

I noticed she was in a bit of a mess when I was at South Bank recently. Any chance of her doing runs to the Bay again if she gets fixed up?

John T


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks John
It would be great to see her steam again but its going to take a great deal of money, as there is a lot of hull / tank steel work to be done. The engine is still in pretty good condition but the boilers have been laid up for a few years and would have to pass a full boiler inspection. The bunker was emptied, cleaned and re-coated as necessary. 
Externally she is looking a little bit tired at the moment as there has been a safe access issue that hopefully now has nearly been solved and maintenance work can be stepped up. A new mast needs to be sourced / made, so if there are any old chippy's that can still swing a Adz (byo baulk of timber).
I started out as trimmer in her in the 70's and graduated to stoker so I know exactly how you feel!
There are two websites for more information on her. www.maritimemuseum.com.au/ & www.friendsofforceful.com/
Thanks again John
Rob


----------

